# Any October babies to be?



## Wantinga4th

I just got my BFP so thought i would see if anyone else is due in October yet.

According to an online Due date calculator i am due on the 4th Oct.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi, I only got my BFP today so I know I am getting ahead of myself but what the heck! :haha: EDD 8th October


----------



## pregat35

Hi there.. I should be due Oct 2nd my B-day is Oct 4th ....I'm at 33 days since lmp.. Congrats to you both .. Do you guys have any symptoms yet ? My Breasts hurt OMG last night the covers rubbed them thought i was goin to cry.. I dont remeber this with my first 1 but that was 8 years ago. Brushing my teeth is also fun I gag constantly ..


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats to you too pregat35. I have no symtoms :shrug: so it's not really real yet :haha:


----------



## Lucky7s

Hi gals! I'm due October 5th, first baby for me! I know it's very early.. and I'm some what cautious since I had a chemical back in July, but I feel totally different this time around. So I'm really positive.. I feel this baby will stick! So far my boobs are super sensitive and nipples hard all the time. I've been having some light cramping and pulling for 4 days now, and some constipation. I don't feel like eating anything, but then when I eat I eat it all. How are you all feeling? Do any of you workout? I'm a little concerned today I did my strength training class and I felt like maybe I should take it easier, but I do feel good when I work out.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Lucky7s and congrats again :flower: I have adjusted my EDD to line up with my O date and I think it is 5th Oct too. I'm also excited if a little cautious. I was doing yoga and pilates with some quite strenuous ab work but was a bit worried but think I will keep at it but maybe ease off a little :shrug:


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay Butterfly67! Fertility Friend gave me Oct 5th.. baby center gave me Oct 6th.. I mean I'm sure when I get checked at 8weeks they'll say something else! lol I don't know many Libras other then my brother in law and he seems to be a really cool guy!

Ya I don't know I'm sort of questioning this one strength training bootcamp type class I take T/Th/ Saturdays.. It's an hour long and has a bit of cardio and weights.. different stations where we workout.. i.e. push ups or jump rope.. then dumbells or kettlebells. Today was a lot of core work and I just slowed down and did my own thing, but I'm afraid to even do it. I emailed my trainer to talk to him personally so he knows i'm pg. We'll see what he says! I may go to a prenatal yoga class tomorrow just to be safe.. and I've been wanting to check it out. Ease my calm about my little sticky bean. I feel like I over think everything and it's stressing me out even more. :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah lucky I am totally over thinking everything too :dohh:

Good idea to talk to the trainer. I would like to do prenatal yoga I think I'll have to get a DVD. I was going to play a lot of golf in the next month. Seems like it is ok to do but maybe I will not try to hit it so hard (which will probably make my game better!)


----------



## Torontogal

Just wanted to pop in to say congratulations to you all!


----------



## anorak

I am approx 31 October! I love Halloween too!


----------



## Lucky7s

Ya Anorak!! That's awesome... I love love Halloween it's my favorite holiday! So happy for you! :)


----------



## angieblovin

Just got a BFP today and used a digital and got a YES+. I also used the regular FRER and got a pos. My EDD is 10-16 and my first duaghters EDD was 10-16 exactly 10 years ago.....craziness!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

angieblovin said:


> Just got a BFP today and used a digital and got a YES+. I also used the regular FRER and got a pos. My EDD is 10-16 and my first duaghters EDD was 10-16 exactly 10 years ago.....craziness!!!

Congrats angieblovin!! That's so crazy they have same EDD!! Woo this is a slow October board but I'm sure we'll be getting more people coming in!! I was also on the Pregnant Buddies October board but it moves really really fast. LOL HEALTHY AND HAPPY 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Ay up! 
I got my BFP today!
I had IVF using donor eggs - fertilization on 16th Jan, embryo transfer on 19th and due date is working out at 10th October (3 days before my 43rd birthday)
This will be my first baby ... I was pregnant in 2009 but sadly miscarried so we have everything crossed for a sticky one this time :D


----------



## Butterfly67

Many congrats urchin, that is brilliant :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

thank you butterfly :D


----------



## anorak

Yay good news!!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

urchin said:


> Ay up!
> I got my BFP today!
> I had IVF using donor eggs - fertilization on 16th Jan, embryo transfer on 19th and due date is working out at 10th October (3 days before my 43rd birthday)
> This will be my first baby ... I was pregnant in 2009 but sadly miscarried so we have everything crossed for a sticky one this time :D

Congrats Urchin! STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN!!! 
Positive thoughts.. I'm so nervous but I do what I can to think positive thoughts! Good Luck and Healthy & Happy 9 months!

Anyone else have any symptoms? Some of mine come and go.. the boobs our sensitive, then they're not. I relaxed all weekend.. in and out of sleep but I'm not overly exhausted. I've heard strong symptoms kick in 6-7 weeks. So waiting on that I guess.


----------



## Butterfly67

I've just been having headaches but other than that nothing major :shrug:


----------



## urchin

So far I have very tender tits with enough veins on them to make a stilton jealous!
Other than that, I'm just very tired and have a few mild cramps and twinges in my belly

I was getting a little stressed about my lack of major symptoms til I read your post Lucky - so I shall wait for week 6-7 and see what that brings :D


----------



## MooseGirl

Hello!

Got my BFP last week, it feels weird to move from the "TTC" forum to the "Pregnancy" one. 

It's comfortable to hear that not all of you are feeling symptoms. Besides some backaches and, like someone else said, a fluttering in my belly. I think my boobs are getting bigger, but they were big before. 

Even though I was fairly active before I was pregnant, I don't think I'll do anything except the most gentle exercise for a few weeks until I'm sure this fetus is going to stick. It's kind of a bummer, because I love bike riding and running, but I'll have to stick with swimming and prenatal yoga. Snore.


----------



## Lucky7s

MooseGirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Got my BFP last week, it feels weird to move from the "TTC" forum to the "Pregnancy" one.
> 
> It's comfortable to hear that not all of you are feeling symptoms. Besides some backaches and, like someone else said, a fluttering in my belly. I think my boobs are getting bigger, but they were big before.
> 
> Even though I was fairly active before I was pregnant, I don't think I'll do anything except the most gentle exercise for a few weeks until I'm sure this fetus is going to stick. It's kind of a bummer, because I love bike riding and running, but I'll have to stick with swimming and prenatal yoga. Snore.

Congrats Moosegirl it's very weird being in this section.. We had been trying for over a year for baby #1. So It's all new to me...
I too am bummed about my workout.. I do a cardio/strength training class 3x a week. I stopped going last Thursday because a lot of people keep telling me to take it easy and it's a group class so it's a little hard to not do some of the stuff we do. I even told my trainer that I was preggers and he said he could work around it, but I'm still being cautious. I walked on Saturday, but feel like I need to be doing more. I guess for now I should just relax and take it easy and most of all not worry, but I really want to go to my class. oh well.. baby is more important. I just know that they say you'll feel better thru pregnancy if you work out, so I'm anxious to start back up.


----------



## taffylyn

I am due October 15th with my second child!!!! Congrats to all the October Mommies!!!


----------



## urchin

Good morning :D
I'm awake at stupid o'clock again - I seem to get one full night's sleep a week at the minute - and this week it was Sunday!

But am feeling very happy this morning that the clinic said I can have baths again (a shower attachment on a low pressure hot water system does not equal much fun on a cold winter morning!)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies!! I just got my BFP today at 10dpo so not sure if I qualify to post here yet??? I think I my due date is about 18th october all beling well. Had a chemical last year so fingers crossed. My hubby and I are both 40 this year with teenage children! 
I gotta show you my test pic also!! I can't believe its really mine!!
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Taffylyn and Toothfairy29!! 
Welcome to October Babies over 35 that is! WOO WOO

I had a chemical last year too... waiting anxiously for first appointment with OBGYN... Feb 28th.


----------



## Jobean03

i think that's my due date too!
Just found out yesterday.


----------



## urchin

oh, there's quite a little group of us! how lovely is that :D 
congrats and welcome to toothfairy and Jobean xxx


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Hey all! I just turned 38 and am 6 weeks pregnant with my first (EDD is Oct 1). This pregnancy thing is a little weird. My symptoms haven't been too bad so far: just hungry every 2-3 hours, and slightly more sleepy than usual. I wouldn't even call it "fatigue." The worst part I've discovered so far is a *complete* and utter lack of motivation--which is so strange, b/c I LIKE to be busy with little pet projects, and I have 50 million going...just THINKING about doing any of them makes me tired...so I haven't done much of anything in the last week or so. It's very depressing. I sit here wondering what is wrong with me. All I want to do is keep track of how the LO is developing each week...and I've starting narrowing it down to the DAY, too...I've learned more about embryogenesis (I'm impressed with myself that I know such a big word now!hehehe!) than I ever thought possible:dohh:...Anyone else in a similar boat?


----------



## anorak

I will have to leave this thread. I lost my little bean yesterday. I will be trying again as soon as my body recovers. Much love and super sticky beans! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats tafflyn, toothfairy, jobean and MrsR3AM5 :happydance:
MrsR, I am just obsessing that I need to keep checking my pants the whole time and wishing every day by quicker so that I can get past these early weeks :blush:

So sorry anorak, big :hug:


----------



## urchin

so sorry for your loss anorak xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

anorak said:


> I will have to leave this thread. I lost my little bean yesterday. I will be trying again as soon as my body recovers. Much love and super sticky beans! x

So sorry Anorak :hugs: Stay positive honey..


----------



## Lucky7s

MrsR3AM5 said:


> Hey all! I just turned 38 and am 6 weeks pregnant with my first (EDD is Oct 1). This pregnancy thing is a little weird. My symptoms haven't been too bad so far: just hungry every 2-3 hours, and slightly more sleepy than usual. I wouldn't even call it "fatigue." The worst part I've discovered so far is a *complete* and utter lack of motivation--which is so strange, b/c I LIKE to be busy with little pet projects, and I have 50 million going...just THINKING about doing any of them makes me tired...so I haven't done much of anything in the last week or so. It's very depressing. I sit here wondering what is wrong with me. All I want to do is keep track of how the LO is developing each week...and I've starting narrowing it down to the DAY, too...I've learned more about embryogenesis (I'm impressed with myself that I know such a big word now!hehehe!) than I ever thought possible:dohh:...Anyone else in a similar boat?

Yes! Congrats.. this is my first too.. I'm 35.. gonna be 36 for delivery. I'm not that fatigued either, my sisters keep telling me.. oh you wait for it.. it will come. I have no motivation, no desire to do anything.. just go home after work and sit on the couch.. over the weekend that's all I did. Feel super lazy.. and I'm a little bummed because prior to bfp I'd been working out a lot.. and now I've halted my strength training classes. I go 3x a week.. everyone recommends to take it easy but I feel like they'd be good for me. I don't know i may go back to class.. the trainer already knows.. so will see. 
I'm totally obsessed about what's going on.. I have a few books and read them every night. I get so excited thinking it's growing inside me.. love it! 
:happydance:


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Lucky7s, It's hard for me to believe that a new person is growing inside me. Usually, the thought makes me panic that I'm doing something wrong. Yesterday, though, I was so bloody bloated all day, I explained it to my husband this way: Imagine the most horrible scene of an alien inhabiting a human (he's a huge sci-fi fan!), and that's how my stomach felt all day! He got totally grossed out. But I was just soooooo uncomfortable, and my belly was so tight and big (even tho I'm only 6 weeks...). Uggh. Today, I'm wearing sweats all day!


----------



## Butterfly67

Am also feeling very bloated but in denial that there will be a baby at the end of this :haha:

So tired too I could :sleep: for England


----------



## Lucky7s

I know.. it's nuts.. I'm totally bloated.. I can't believe it sometimes.. and very gassy. 
I burp uncontrollably and I'm eating healthy foods.. it's gross, and it's just the beginning. I'm worried.. lol
I'm 6 weeks today! woo woo


----------



## urchin

I've got a bad case of the burps too - and absolutely anything I eat sets me off, not just the usual culprits like cucumber :haha:

also very tired: in bed by 9pm but wide awake again at 3am
tits are sore
and am starting to feel a little nausea

AND AM LOVING IT ALL!

After 4 years of ttc, I will take any symptoms that mother nature has to throw at me, so long as this baby (or babies) continue to grow and thrive I really don't care!


----------



## Traskey

Hello ladies, may I join you. 

I am 40 in 2 weeks and expecting our first after two rounds of IVF. 
My due date is 18th October. 

I also have the burps, gaviscon has become my friend and the odd wave of nausea.

:hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Traskey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

*waves back at Traskey's nausea* :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Thank you Butterfly, love your avi :dance:


----------



## Traskey

urchin said:


> *waves back at Traskey's nausea* :haha:

Nice one urchin :rofl:

I forgot to say we had 2 put back the second time so we don't know if there's 1 or 2 in there :happydance:


----------



## urchin

I'm in the same boat Traskey - I had 2 embies transplanted and won't know until 27th how many have implanted!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind but I have been browsing some of your posts...I am 35 (will be 36 when I deliver) and 4 weeks pregnant after a m/c in November. I am so excited! I am due October 19 2012! My doctor put me on progesterone 100 mg vaginal suppository. Have any of you ladies tried this? It is just precautionary as he didn't check my prog levels. Also- I haven't had any ms yet- hope that's not a bad sign! I am tired though and get hungry more oftent han usual. And crabby :haha: Hope I can join your awesome thread!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

MooseGirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Got my BFP last week, it feels weird to move from the "TTC" forum to the "Pregnancy" one.
> 
> It's comfortable to hear that not all of you are feeling symptoms. Besides some backaches and, like someone else said, a fluttering in my belly. I think my boobs are getting bigger, but they were big before.
> 
> Even though I was fairly active before I was pregnant, I don't think I'll do anything except the most gentle exercise for a few weeks until I'm sure this fetus is going to stick. It's kind of a bummer, because I love bike riding and running, but I'll have to stick with swimming and prenatal yoga. Snore.

Congratulations! I am in the same boat- the only symptoms I have is being tired, hungry, and crabby LOL! I am always active too and have had to cut way back since I got my bfp on the 7th. I am due October 19. I have cut my excersize to just free weights and a few squats and lunges, etc, nothing cardio (docs orders). :shrug: How many weeks are you? I am thinking I am sitting at about 4 and tack on a day or two..:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

MrsR3AM5 said:


> Hey all! I just turned 38 and am 6 weeks pregnant with my first (EDD is Oct 1). This pregnancy thing is a little weird. My symptoms haven't been too bad so far: just hungry every 2-3 hours, and slightly more sleepy than usual. I wouldn't even call it "fatigue." The worst part I've discovered so far is a *complete* and utter lack of motivation--which is so strange, b/c I LIKE to be busy with little pet projects, and I have 50 million going...just THINKING about doing any of them makes me tired...so I haven't done much of anything in the last week or so. It's very depressing. I sit here wondering what is wrong with me. All I want to do is keep track of how the LO is developing each week...and I've starting narrowing it down to the DAY, too...I've learned more about embryogenesis (I'm impressed with myself that I know such a big word now!hehehe!) than I ever thought possible:dohh:...Anyone else in a similar boat?

I know how you feel! I am 36 this spring and am pregnant (about 4 weeks along) I am due in October 19th estimating anyway. I don't have any ms yet, which has me worried, but then if I had it I would probably worry more! Also, just alittle tired and hungry usually. And I understand the new found genius!:rofl: I have been doing that too, I focus all of my brain power on learning all about my little growing baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

Hi all,

May I join your thread? I got my BFP today and am due October 24th. 

So far the only symptoms include slight cramping and my breasts are bigger and very tender! I feel a bit tired but other than that, nothing else. :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Leikela said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I join your thread? I got my BFP today and am due October 24th.
> 
> So far the only symptoms include slight cramping and my breasts are bigger and very tender! I feel a bit tired but other than that, nothing else. :)

Welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy :hugs: I wonder about symptoms- some pregnancies you get them all- others...leave you wondering lol! :haha:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks for the welcome Grey Eyes! :) I am hoping for a sticky bean! And congrats to you! We are pretty close together in due dates! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yep we are!:thumbup: I got my bfp on the 7th...I am soOOoo excited! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

A big welcome to Leikela and Grey Eyes ... and congratulations on your BFPs!

Grey Eyes - I am on progesterone pessaries too ... in my case though it's because I had IVF with DE so I won't be producing any of the hormones I need to sustain the pregnancy, until the placenta takes over (at 12 weeks)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies. I haven't had chance to post really since I got my BFP as I have been working silly long hours. I am now 15dpo and been testing every day! I am so scared of the lines fading after I had the chemical in november. At that time my lines were only as faint as my 10dpo lines this time. Didn't get darker and stayed like that about 5 days then I started bleeding. This time they seem to be progressing nicely? I have posted pics of my progression for a bit of reassurance? I am so worried they will disappear again! My digi still says 1-2 week.
A big hello to you all, I hope to get to know you all very well over the next 8 months as we grow our little pumpkins!! Oh I think my due date is 18th October according to online calculator. We are going to GP on tuesday x x x
 



Attached Files:







15.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









multi.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## urchin

Hi toothfairy - those look like very good lines to me :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you. It is really hard not to worry isn't it? I am still very crampy most of the time and my cervix area feels sort of tender? Has anyone else got the same?


----------



## Leikela

Grey Eyes said:


> Yep we are!:thumbup: I got my bfp on the 7th...I am soOOoo excited! :happydance:

Awesome! I am excited too and pray that my little bean sticks! :flower:



urchin said:


> A big welcome to Leikela and Grey Eyes ... and congratulations on your BFPs!

Thanks urchin! :)



toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't had chance to post really since I got my BFP as I have been working silly long hours. I am now 15dpo and been testing every day! I am so scared of the lines fading after I had the chemical in november. At that time my lines were only as faint as my 10dpo lines this time. Didn't get darker and stayed like that about 5 days then I started bleeding. This time they seem to be progressing nicely? I have posted pics of my progression for a bit of reassurance? I am so worried they will disappear again! My digi still says 1-2 week.
> A big hello to you all, I hope to get to know you all very well over the next 8 months as we grow our little pumpkins!! Oh I think my due date is 18th October according to online calculator. We are going to GP on tuesday x x x

Toothfairy,

Congrats!!! Your tests look great! Very good progression! I also have been testing everyday. I tested Friday and there was nothing. Saturday a faint line and positive OPK (they will turn + when preggo) and this morning a darker line and a positive on a digi.

I too am having cramping and feel "sore". I have read though that those are normal early pregnancy symptoms because your uterus has to expand with the growth of the baby. :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't had chance to post really since I got my BFP as I have been working silly long hours. I am now 15dpo and been testing every day! I am so scared of the lines fading after I had the chemical in november. At that time my lines were only as faint as my 10dpo lines this time. Didn't get darker and stayed like that about 5 days then I started bleeding. This time they seem to be progressing nicely? I have posted pics of my progression for a bit of reassurance? I am so worried they will disappear again! My digi still says 1-2 week.
> A big hello to you all, I hope to get to know you all very well over the next 8 months as we grow our little pumpkins!! Oh I think my due date is 18th October according to online calculator. We are going to GP on tuesday x x x

Definately getting darker lines!:thumbup: Looks like you are on your way to an armful! :hugs: We are close in due dates- I am due October 19!!:)


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you grey eyes!! Some charts put me at 18th oct some at 19th oct? I think cos its a leap year maybe?? My last period was 12th January?


----------



## Leikela

toothfairy29 said:


> Thank you grey eyes!! Some charts put me at 18th oct some at 19th oct? I think cos its a leap year maybe?? My last period was 12th october??

If you are only 4 weeks preggo, then you can't go by your last period. You must have ovulated somewhere in mid to late January and you just didn't have a period for 3 months beforehand. But your baby will still be born in Oct. :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha!! Yes!! 12th jan I mean!! What an idiot!!


----------



## Traskey

Toothfairy, I have an EDD of the 18th as well :D

I have a lot of cramping, like bad period pain but i've had that ages and could have been due to the progesterone. However, my clinic stops that on test day so i've been stopping it and I still have the cramps. My friend told me that can last a good few weeks.

Your lines are getting much darker :wohoo:

Welcome Liekela :howdy:


----------



## Grey Eyes

urchin said:


> A big welcome to Leikela and Grey Eyes ... and congratulations on your BFPs!
> 
> Grey Eyes - I am on progesterone pessaries too ... in my case though it's because I had IVF with DE so I won't be producing any of the hormones I need to sustain the pregnancy, until the placenta takes over (at 12 weeks)

Wow, does yours leak? (this is the place for tmi lol). I put mine is as far as I can (with finger, sorry tmi again) and lay down on my back with my knees up for 20 minutes or so then manage to fall asleep. But when I wake up in the middle of the night it has always leaked :shrug: What mg are you on? I am on 100 mg a day. No major side effects, just tired after I take them and that could just be pregnancy too:shrug: Hope I am normal:haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

toothfairy29 said:


> Thank you grey eyes!! Some charts put me at 18th oct some at 19th oct? I think cos its a leap year maybe?? My last period was 12th January?

Sounds about right...My lmp was January 13 and I am due the 19th so yours would be right at 18. Cool:thumbup: :)


----------



## Traskey

Grey Eyes said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> A big welcome to Leikela and Grey Eyes ... and congratulations on your BFPs!
> 
> Grey Eyes - I am on progesterone pessaries too ... in my case though it's because I had IVF with DE so I won't be producing any of the hormones I need to sustain the pregnancy, until the placenta takes over (at 12 weeks)
> 
> Wow, does yours leak? (this is the place for tmi lol). I put mine is as far as I can (with finger, sorry tmi again) and lay down on my back with my knees up for 20 minutes or so then manage to fall asleep. But when I wake up in the middle of the night it has always leaked :shrug: What mg are you on? I am on 100 mg a day. No major side effects, just tired after I take them and that could just be pregnancy too:shrug: Hope I am normal:haha:Click to expand...

My progesterone leaks. We were advised to wear large panty liners :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Traskey-

Lol! You just made me feel a whole lot better!:haha: I thought maybe it was just me. I read somewhere that the progesterone is absorbed in about 20 minutes anyway so after that :shrug: I guess it doesn't matter. Have you had any major side effects not just from the pregnancy?


----------



## Leikela

Traskey said:


> Welcome Liekela :howdy:

Thanks Traskey! :)


----------



## urchin

I'm on 400mg twice a day GE! and yes, they leak! ... I just make sure I'm wearing a panty liner so they don't wet my knickers

I sit or lie down for half an hour after taking them - then just go about my day... I figure they've done their job by then :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Grey Eyes said:


> Traskey-
> 
> Lol! You just made me feel a whole lot better!:haha: I thought maybe it was just me. I read somewhere that the progesterone is absorbed in about 20 minutes anyway so after that :shrug: I guess it doesn't matter. Have you had any major side effects not just from the pregnancy?

Yep after that it's just the nasty waxy stuff!

I found the progesterone made the cramps more pronounced and the boobs sore. At the moment I get so hungry every few hours it's silly. I'm getting the food in before I get :sick:


----------



## urchin

I've started feeling sick this last few days Traskey - not actually been sick but it's felt very close ... right now I'm not feeling too clever and wishing Mr Urch would come out of the bathroom in case I need it! :sick:


----------



## urchin

....and it's started :sick:


----------



## toothfairy29

Yes I'm waiting for mine to start too! Was horribly sick with 1st 2 :-(


----------



## Lucky7s

Yey.. congrats Traseky, Grey Eyes, and Leikla .. welcome!!! I feel a little nauseous this morning.. but don't know if it's my vitamins or baby.. maybe combo. Other then that.. yesterday I totally started worrying about baby.. and our apartment and if we had room in the office for baby stuff... and I totally started crying.. it was quite funny.. I was super emotional. I guess all normal! lol.. hope everyone is well!


----------



## Traskey

Urchin, i'm sorry that the :sick: has started!

Lucky 7s, sounds like the hormones have kicked in :D


----------



## urchin

I really don't care Traskey! TBH after MC my only other baby, any symptoms that show my hormones are doing there thing are VERY VERY WELCOME
(but I'm not eating cheese sauce again!)


----------



## toothfairy29

Can I ask if you ladies are still getting cramping? I am still getting lots of aches and pains since ovulation??


----------



## urchin

On and off toothfairy - I've not had major cramps, but am getting short twinges.... nowhere near as bad as AF, but then I do get particularly horrendous periods!


----------



## Leikela

Lucky7s said:


> Yey.. congrats Traseky, Grey Eyes, and Leikla .. welcome!!! I feel a little nauseous this morning.. but don't know if it's my vitamins or baby.. maybe combo. Other then that.. yesterday I totally started worrying about baby.. and our apartment and if we had room in the office for baby stuff... and I totally started crying.. it was quite funny.. I was super emotional. I guess all normal! lol.. hope everyone is well!

Thanks Lucky7s! I remember you from the Testing thread. You were an January BFP! :)



toothfairy29 said:


> Can I ask if you ladies are still getting cramping? I am still getting lots of aches and pains since ovulation??

Toothfairy, I am glad you posted this. Yes, I am still getting a lot of cramping. Yesterday was worse though. I had a twinge that was actually very painful but only lasted for 2 secs. I almost had a panic attack because the first thing that crossed my mind was a m/c. I had to do deep breathing because I was becoming dizzy. Crazy!

What are you cramps like?


----------



## Butterfly67

I sometimes have what feels like dull aches but not so much, also no sickness yet but just tired and very bloated. Still worried a bit about lack of symptoms but I know this can be normal so trying to be relatively chilled out and grateful :thumbup:


----------



## toothfairy29

I am really gla someone is the same. It's reassuring! It's like having perio pain all the time and sometimes quite bad. I ache up where cervix is too. Last night I was having sharp pains off to one side also. Started to panic about ectopic too! Hopefully is all normal. I see doc today so will ask her xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh, it's a week since my bfp and even though other tests getting darker my digi still says 1-2 weeks. Do you think I should be concerned?


----------



## Lucky7s

I think it's still very early Toothfairy29 your good.. hang in there be patient. I had cramping right after my missed period for a bit, then it lingered I get some pains once and a while. Your making room for baby.. 

Leikela I remember seeing you in the January Thread too! Didn't you just start TTC? Very awesome!! woo woo


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! I notice some of us have all the symptoms and others none of the symptoms! I don't have any cramping or ms yet, so...:shrug: hopefully everything is as it should be!

Toothfairy- I didn;t know that there were digis that could tell you how far along you are...what are they called, I'd love to pick one up! :) And no, I dont think you have anything to worry about. You know when you dtd and when you ovulated, etc...the only thing I might suggest is that your egg took a day or two longer than you anticipated to make it home and then maybe implantation took longer? That could acount for some time make-up in there:shrug: But nothing to worry about I don't think. Trust me- if your body stopped producing hcg it would drop super fast! You're good to go!:thumbup:

AFM- got the first side effects from progesterone yesterday. I was outside playing and working and swung a large sledge hammer :grr: and YOW! Back muscles! I have to remember that progesterone causes all of your muscles to smooth and relax. So gonna take it easy today:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Toothfairy-

I was just looking online at those digis...they measure differently They measure by conception date where we usually go off of our lmp...that'd make a difference if a couple weeks usually. Could that be it?:shrug:


----------



## Leikela

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh, it's a week since my bfp and even though other tests getting darker my digi still says 1-2 weeks. Do you think I should be concerned?

Toothfairy- I am glad we are in the same symptom boat! And I wouldn't go by the digi. As long as your lines are getting darker, you are good to go! :)



Lucky7s said:


> Leikela I remember seeing you in the January Thread too! Didn't you just start TTC? Very awesome!! woo woo

Lucky7s, glad you remember me too! :) Yes, I started TTC in November. 3 times a charm! :)


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone

I'm in the "gets loads of period type cramps" brigade but i know some people have a lot less. I'm also very tired. 

As for the Clearblue digis I got pregnant 2-3 in week one and a friend told me they don't sell them in the US as the weeks isn't always completely accurate so I wouldn't worry at all :hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

Traskey - Ya we don't get those here and wouldn't worry to much everyone's babies measure differently!

Leikela - That's awesome.. 3rd time's a charm!

afm - still not feeling m.s. but just nauseous in general.. don't know if they're my prenatals or not. Crazy dreams every night, and boobs still very very sensitive. I had some cramping last night before I went to bed. Just hoping little bean is growing!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies!! Thank you for your replies!! I saw GP yest who did preg test and she said was very strong positive so to stop testing!! She confirmed 18th October. She also said cramping is normal and not to worry! Surprisingly she booked me in for midwife next week at 5 + 5. It's early so they can decide what tests and scans I need. 
I made it all very real and to be honest gave me a panic of mixed feelings!! I know..... That sounds horrible???? Anyone else??


----------



## Traskey

I'm booked into my midwife but not until week 8 I believe. It can't hurt to do it earlier for sure, I wish mine was.


----------



## urchin

I'm not going to talk to my GP til after my 8 week scan at the clinic :D


----------



## Leikela

Traskey said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I'm in the "gets loads of period type cramps" brigade but i know some people have a lot less. I'm also very tired.
> 
> As for the Clearblue digis I got pregnant 2-3 in week one and a friend told me they don't sell them in the US as the weeks isn't always completely accurate so I wouldn't worry at all :hugs:

I have been having those cramps every since I found out I was preggo. They have subsided a bit today though. I am also starting to feel the fatigue setting in!



toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies!! Thank you for your replies!! I saw GP yest who did preg test and she said was very strong positive so to stop testing!! She confirmed 18th October. She also said cramping is normal and not to worry! Surprisingly she booked me in for midwife next week at 5 + 5. It's early so they can decide what tests and scans I need.
> I made it all very real and to be honest gave me a panic of mixed feelings!! I know..... That sounds horrible???? Anyone else??

Congrats! I go to my OBGYN on 2/24/12 for confirmation. That is good to hear that cramping is normal! And don't feel bad. If I think about it hard enough, I panic as well. It is a huge life change! While we welcome it, being a bit apprehensive I think is normal. I mostly scared about the actual birth! LOL


----------



## urchin

i'm getting cramping too Leikena - not as bad as last time I was pregnant - but then I had a huge fibroid in there too, and they do all kinds of things in response to hormones.

11 days left for me until I get my scan, and I'm pretty nervous - it's a big 'make-or-break' day and I'll either come out grinning ear to ear, or heartbroken. It's pretty hard to prepare yourself emotionally for such different outcomes


----------



## Leikela

urchin,

I hear what you're saying. I go for mine in 2 weeks and I am nervous too! I just want everything to be normal and going on schedule like it should. At first I was taking tests everyday to make sure the line was getting darker and darker but I had to stop. It was becoming obsessive! Still no AF or any kind of spotting or blood, so, so far so good! :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Mine's in 12 days, I'm counting down.. I'm so nervous..but so excited to see something, anything, a heart beat please! Feeling blah this morning.. not morning sickness just blah...


----------



## urchin

sounds like we'll all be getting our scans at around the same time then :hugs:

fingers crossed for us all that we get some peace of mind


----------



## Leikela

Lucky7s said:


> Mine's in 12 days, I'm counting down.. I'm so nervous..but so excited to see something, anything, a heart beat please! Feeling blah this morning.. not morning sickness just blah...

I cannot wait to hear the heartbeat either! I have been doing some research and if you get to the stage where you hear the heartbeat, your chance of m/c drops to 5%. Good news! :)



urchin said:


> sounds like we'll all be getting our scans at around the same time then :hugs:
> 
> fingers crossed for us all that we get some peace of mind

Yes, it sure does! :thumbup: I am sure we will be much calmer after hearing that heartbeat!

On a side note, I had my first taste of nausea today. Someone at work was heating up their lunch and it had some funky spices in it. It was too overwhelming for me! I didn't get sick but definitely felt like I was. Ugh!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- justr going over your posts it's aweomse how we all have the same stresses and worries! I think one of the biggest stresses is just in ttc! After that it's trying to stay prego- but I say we should all relax and enjoy it! I think these little beans are here to stay!:thumbup:

Leikena- you mentioned in one of your posts about being "more worried about the actual birth". Is this your first baby? I have had 2 dughters so far naturally- no pain meds or anything and I will choose to do that with this baby also. Unless, of course, I need a c-section or something:shrug: My mom used to tell me when I would ask her "Oh honey, you forget the pain". Nope, I will be honest with you and tell you up front the pain is (in a nutshell) like period cramps from hell. Literally :haha: But they subside and you get a break and then they rush back. Once you are fully dialet and the doc tells you to push that action of pushing with the contraction almost seems to take the pain away. My last dd was born in 29 minutes flat! Need-less to say we have focused on a local doctor about 2 minutes away!:rofl: I almost had her on our bed my dh said "impossible- she can't be coming that quick--holy crap we gotta go!!" "haha:

AFM- my scan is on the 5th of March, so about 2.5 weeks from today. I am scared and excited at the same time! Doc says I'll be into my 8th week by then.


----------



## Leikela

Grey Eyes said:


> Leikena- you mentioned in one of your posts about being "more worried about the actual birth". Is this your first baby? I have had 2 dughters so far naturally- no pain meds or anything and I will choose to do that with this baby also. Unless, of course, I need a c-section or something:shrug: My mom used to tell me when I would ask her "Oh honey, you forget the pain". Nope, I will be honest with you and tell you up front the pain is (in a nutshell) like period cramps from hell. Literally :haha: But they subside and you get a break and then they rush back. Once you are fully dialet and the doc tells you to push that action of pushing with the contraction almost seems to take the pain away. My last dd was born in 29 minutes flat! Need-less to say we have focused on a local doctor about 2 minutes away!:rofl: I almost had her on our bed my dh said "impossible- she can't be coming that quick--holy crap we gotta go!!" "haha:
> 
> AFM- my scan is on the 5th of March, so about 2.5 weeks from today. I am scared and excited at the same time! Doc says I'll be into my 8th week by then.

Yes, this is my first. For years, I have the occasional nightmare that I am giving birth and I am terrified. LOL My sister had a baby vaginally and she expressed that it definitely did hurt! I plan on having an epidural. I watched that baby show on TLC a few years ago and the women giving birth with no pain meds sounded like she was being brutally murdered. No thank you! But I give you MAJOR props for having natural births! Way to go! :)

And good luck on your first scan! We should all post our pics afterwards. I think at this point our little beans are "rods".


----------



## Traskey

My scan is the 28th so not long for me too :dance: 

My GP's midwife called and asked if I could see her earlier. I thought they didn't do it until week 8 onwards but they've said lets do it now. Makes things all a little more real! I know the UK system is different to the US, we don't really see an OBGYN it's all done via the midwife.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Traskey said:


> My scan is the 28th so not long for me too :dance:
> 
> My GP's midwife called and asked if I could see her earlier. I thought they didn't do it until week 8 onwards but they've said lets do it now. Makes things all a little more real! I know the UK system is different to the US, we don't really see an OBGYN it's all done via the midwife.

I had a midwife with both my girls...except she was 120 miles away and when the second came she did so in 29 minutes so it was a "rush job" at the local doctor!!:haha:


----------



## urchin

My clinic have written to my GP with the outcome of my treatment, so they know I'm pregnant - but I'm not planning to book an appointment until after my scan

Last time I was pregnant, I saw the midwife just a few days after the scan that showed a possible MMC ... which turned into an actual MMC... and I just found it all really difficult - having pregnancy notes around the house and having to cancel appointments.

So this time I'm waiting to see heartbeats before I do anything about seeing midwives


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't think I will be getting a scan until 12 weeks :growlmad: which is mostly the norm in the uk. I see the midwife at 9 weeks (as I am away until then) and I'll take it from there. I think I am more terrified of the outcome of the scan than the thought of giving birth :haha::haha:


----------



## Traskey

Urchin, I can understand you waiting. I had to see my GP as i'm on a regular medication and when I found out I was pregnant they'd advised me to change it to a different one, so it all snowballed from there. 

Wow Grey Eyes, 29 mins!!!! That's impressive :)

Butterfly, i'm only having an early scan as it's part of the ICSI package from the fertility clinic otherwise it would be week 12 too.


----------



## Lucky7s

How's everyone feeling? I have no nausea today which worries me but still sensitive boobs. 
I'm at a weekend music conference with a bunch of my friends. It's a drunk fest and everyone has been asking me if I'm pregnant it's so annoying! Only because ive been drinking water and soda it's driving me insane! I've been telling them that I'm on a health kick but I don't think anyone's believing me. Anyone dealing with this?


----------



## Leikela

Lucky7s said:


> How's everyone feeling? I have no nausea today which worries me but still sensitive boobs.
> I'm at a weekend music conference with a bunch of my friends. It's a drunk fest and everyone has been asking me if I'm pregnant it's so annoying! Only because ive been drinking water and soda it's driving me insane! I've been telling them that I'm on a health kick but I don't think anyone's believing me. Anyone dealing with this?

Hi Lucky!

Glad to hear you're doing better! I have sensitive boobs, moodiness and mild cramping. As for the non-drinking thing, I have a great excuse. I injured my back at the gym, which everyone knows about, so I am telling everyone I cannot drink because I am on muscle relaxants. It works perfectly! If I didn't have that excuse, I would probably say I am on other medication that I cannot drink on. Otherwise, it would be pretty obvious why I wasn't drinking. LOL


----------



## urchin

I'm just not a big drinker - so no one would really notice if I wasn't drinking.
If you're a driver, then the best thing to do is take the car!
Otherwise the medication excuse is a good one
I also have quite a few friends doing a 'dry month' at the minute, so that's worth a go


----------



## Babinogi

Hello everyone!
I am 7 weeks pregnant + 3 days. I haven't been on line much due to the 24-7 nausea that seems to get worse when I look at the computer screen.
I'm so excited for all you women who are all having October babies.
I'm due around October 5th.

Our little Libra Babies will be born in the Year of the Dragon, which is supposedly the best year to be born in!

Good luck to all!
x


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Babynogi, welcome to the group, it's nice to see you!

Sorry you are suffering with the ms though :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Hi babynogi - big welcome to the October crew xxx


----------



## Babinogi

Thanks! I'm happy to be here! 
I see that some of you are getting scans earlier than 12 weeks. I had a miscarriage in August and there were so many scans early on because I was having problems. 

This time I have no problems and they want me to do a scan on the 27th of February which would put me at about 8 1/2 weeks pregnant. I'm nervous about getting the scan. Worried that it will cause problems with the baby. Most books say Ultrasound scans create no risk to the baby - ALL EXCEPT ONE BOOK - one book I have says that it can cause developmental delays, dyslexia and other neurological problems. Should I cancel the scan and ask them to give me the 12 week scan instead? I already canceled it for tomorrow and pushed it ahead for the 27th, but it is still early. I'm very nauseous so I am sure there is a bean with a heartbeat in there, so why bother rushing to a scan.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Leikela

Babinogi,

Welcome to the October baby thread! I am due around October 20th. I am having my first check up at 6 weeks. I am not sure if they will do a scan, but I am assuming so. I have not heard that a scan can cause all those problems. If that were true, wouldn't it be common knowledge? One would hope, at least!

Do you mind me asking what kinds of problems you had before your miscarriage? I am asking because I would like to be mindful of myself and possible risks. I am barely 5 weeks and am praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## urchin

Hi Babinogi - my scan is on 27th too ... and I am desperate for it!
having had a MMC before, which I knew nothing about til my 8wk scan, I don't trust my body to tell me if there's something wrong.

I'd not read about any risks from the procedure - who is the book by and has it been peer reviewed???


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Babinogi! My EDD is also OCT 5th.. we'll see if it changes at my 8 week scan next week. 

I'm also concerned about MC.. I have no morning sickness.. just food aversions.. and Sore boobs.. tired a bit. Just has me worried.. my sister keeps telling me I'm lucky and she had no morning sickness with both of her babies.. so we'll see.

Urchin - you had no idea you miscarried till your scan? did you have any symptoms?


----------



## urchin

none at all Lucky7 ... first i knew was when the 8 week scan showed a 5 week baby with no heartbeat - they scanned a week later to see if it had developed any (in case my dates were wrong) but no change.

With a MMC I don't think many women get symptoms :(


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies! 
Had my first midwife appointment today. Very disappointing! She didn't really ask or tell anything. Just took basics, name address etc. she said she comes to my house at 10 weeks and will do bloods and give me pregnancy pack etc then. She said she would book 12 week scan and nuchal test. That was all! I felt like she wasn't bothering too much just incase the pregnancy fails?! She never even asked about any previous mc or anything??


----------



## Lucky7s

thanks Urchin, I'd figure. I had a chemical last year and I didn't have any symptoms. This time was very different.. and i have had constant sore boobs, food aversions, and fatigue.. so I have some symptoms which makes me feel better.

toothfairy - that sucks.. I feel like you should have gotten more attention. hmm maybe at 12 weeks it will be better!


----------



## Leikela

toothfairy, is there any possible way you can get a better midwife? That was a highly disappointing appointment! Sounds like she couldn't care less! She of all people should realize this is a very exciting time for women!


----------



## urchin

Lucky7s said:


> thanks Urchin, I'd figure. I had a chemical last year and I didn't have any symptoms. This time was very different.. and i have had constant sore boobs, food aversions, and fatigue.. so I have some symptoms which makes me feel better.

I think I read that wrong - I thought you were asking if I had any symptoms that I'd miscarried - but reading it again, you maybe meant did I have any pregnancy symptoms???

Anyway, like I said, I didn't have any signs that I had miscarried, but I did have strong pregnancy symptoms:
I had the sore and veiny boobs and lots of cramping/stretchy pains and constant fatigue- what I didn't have was any MS.
This might have been because my baby stopped growing at 5 weeks, which is a little before MS kicks in (well, at least it started later than that this time i.e. 6 weeks). It's also why I am welcoming the MS quite so much. Don't get me wrong, it is truly horrid - if fact I had to break off typing this to go and throw up - but for me it's a very strong sign that my pregnancy hormones are increasing as they are meant to... and I'm taking this to mean that things are progressing (even though I actually have no idea if it really means any such thing!)

Hope this all makes sense!


----------



## Lucky7s

urchin said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> thanks Urchin, I'd figure. I had a chemical last year and I didn't have any symptoms. This time was very different.. and i have had constant sore boobs, food aversions, and fatigue.. so I have some symptoms which makes me feel better.
> 
> I think I read that wrong - I thought you were asking if I had any symptoms that I'd miscarried - but reading it again, you maybe meant did I have any pregnancy symptoms???
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I didn't have any signs that I had miscarried, but I did have strong pregnancy symptoms:
> I had the sore and veiny boobs and lots of cramping/stretchy pains and constant fatigue- what I didn't have was any MS.
> This might have been because my baby stopped growing at 5 weeks, which is a little before MS kicks in (well, at least it started later than that this time i.e. 6 weeks). It's also why I am welcoming the MS quite so much. Don't get me wrong, it is truly horrid - if fact I had to break off typing this to go and throw up - but for me it's a very strong sign that my pregnancy hormones are increasing as they are meant to... and I'm taking this to mean that things are progressing (even though I actually have no idea if it really means any such thing!)
> 
> Hope this all makes sense!Click to expand...

Makes sense just worries me more I have no ms just food aversions and are boobs, and fatigue. Ugh so frustrating...


----------



## mztova

Hello everyone! New to this group! 
I am due October 28th!
Can't wait to get to know you all!!


----------



## Leikela

mztova said:


> Hello everyone! New to this group!
> I am due October 28th!
> Can't wait to get to know you all!!

Welcome mztova! Congrats to you on your new little bean! How are you feeling thus far?


----------



## urchin

Welcome mz - good to see you :D

we're up to the 28th - wonder if anyone else will sneak into October??


----------



## mztova

Leikela said:


> mztova said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! New to this group!
> I am due October 28th!
> Can't wait to get to know you all!!
> 
> Welcome mztova! Congrats to you on your new little bean! How are you feeling thus far?Click to expand...

So far so good...tired.....and a tiny bit of nausea but other then that...feeling good!
A little overwhelmed that I will have a year old and a new baby....but I have amazing supportive parents and family so I am sure things will be great!


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome mztova!!


----------



## kychic

Count me in for October 27th :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Ahhh one more!
Welcome kychic xxx


----------



## StillFertile

Room for one more? I'm due around 17 October. :)

Have all the usual symptoms...lush boobs, queasiness, lack of motivation, tiredness and bloating bloating bloating! But it feels great since it confirms that all seems to be going well. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Leikela

Welcome StillFertile! Congrats on your BFP! :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome Stillfertile!

I'm going in for my first appointment and 8 week scan tomorrow morning at 10am. I can not wait! I'll try to post pictures if I can!

woo woo


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Welcome the newbies and congratulations on your :bfp:

I am in for my early scan tomorrow morning, to find out if it's one or two in there. 

Hope you are all hanging in there with the symptoms :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Good luck to all you ladies with your first scans! My first scan is on March 7th. I cannot wait!

As far as symptoms, the nausea has started to kick a bit but usually only once a day and only for a few minutes. Usually eating a small snack makes it go away. I am still dead beat tired though.


----------



## urchin

Welcome SF and congrats on your BFP!

I had my 8 week scan yesterday and it all went very well!
Eenie Beanie measures 1.46cms and has a good strong fast heartbeat (I wasn't told the numbers, just that it was strong and fast - and it certainly looked that way on the screen!)
Measurement is spot on for exactly 8 weeks and DD has been moved to 9th October 

The pic was snapped with Mr Urch's phone off the screen when the scanny lady wasn't looking :D 
I have a couple of better ones but no scanner, so will have to wait to post those.
Head is on the left and bum on the right - and Eenie is posing so well that you can see the little arm and leg buds quite clearly!

Good luck today Lucky and Traskey - fingers crossed for happy healthy beanies xxx

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/2012-02-27_144128.jpg


----------



## StillFertile

Congrats everyone on the luvley scans. I won't be scheduled for one until the 12th week as there are no issues at the moment. 

Really wish my complete lack of motivation would go though. I really should be getting more done than sitting here reading posts. :coffee:


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay Urchin!! Congrats.. woo woo.. My sister and OH were in there taking video and snapping photos.. so we have a video to.. and a print out!

I Just got back from my first doctor visit and we saw little peanut in there!!! Heart beating really fast! Everything looks good, good placement, very nice! I was so stressed all morning I couldn't even breathe.. once she stuck the wand up there and saw this little peanut I was so relieved I cried. OMG.. so excited!
back at work now and I can't concentrate! :happydance:

My new EDD is October 6, 2012. one day behind I think cuz of leap year. 
but you know it's all the same.. never on the exact date!

next appointment is in 4 weeks where I can hear the heartbeat. I have to get blood work and another type of u.s. after 10 weeks.

She ok'd for Sex, Travel, and Exercise so both OH and I are very happy today! 

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/th_BP2.jpg


----------



## Traskey

Aww, look at the lovely baby scans, they both look fantastic!! I am so pleased all is well for both of you. 

We have news too!

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/Traskey_photo/Itstwins.jpg

It's TWINS!!!!!!!!!!

We are absolutely blown away. What a wonderful 40th birthday present (it was my birthday Saturday). Two heartbeats and another scan in two weeks.


----------



## urchin

Wow! Lucky7 and Traskey - look at your scans! They are perfect !
It's so exciting now we're starting to see heartbeats :D

Still need to make it out of scary first-tri - but now we have heartbeats our chances stand at 95% :dance:


----------



## StillFertile

Wow Traskey! Congrats! :)


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I didn't know that urchin. Thanks for that!!


----------



## Lucky7s

Traskey said:


> Aww, look at the lovely baby scans, they both look fantastic!! I am so pleased all is well for both of you.
> 
> We have news too!
> 
> https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/Traskey_photo/Itstwins.jpg
> 
> It's TWINS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are absolutely blown away. What a wonderful 40th birthday present (it was my birthday Saturday). Two heartbeats and another scan in two weeks.

Twins!!! Wow congratulations! Thats amazing!! How precious... So happy for you and even better on your birthday!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats on all the gorgeous scans ladies!!! And Traskey, WOW on the twins!! I think I would have fainted right then and there. LOL So cool to see the twin scan though. Congrats!!


----------



## urchin

It's lookin very good for the Pumpkins!


----------



## maidelyn

Hi all
I just joined as found out I was preggers on tuesday and my due date is end of October, wish they did week 6 scans so I could check the little blighter out! :D


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Maidelyn!! H&H 9 months to you! :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Congrats Maidlyn!


----------



## taffylyn

I had my second sonogram today to confirm multiples. Identical twins...due date October 15, 2012!!!! I am 39 and preggars with TWINS!!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

taffylyn said:


> I had my second sonogram today to confirm multiples. Identical twins...due date October 15, 2012!!!! I am 39 and preggars with TWINS!!!!

WOW! That's amazing, Congratulations!! Is this your first time preggers?

So you and Traskey both having TWINS! That's so awesome. YAY :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

maidelyn said:


> Hi all
> I just joined as found out I was preggers on tuesday and my due date is end of October, wish they did week 6 scans so I could check the little blighter out! :D

Congratulations and welcome :dance:



taffylyn said:


> I had my second sonogram today to confirm multiples. Identical twins...due date October 15, 2012!!!! I am 39 and preggars with TWINS!!!!

Yay, another twinnie :wohoo:


----------



## urchin

wow! twins are defo in the water round here :D

I'm off for my first GP appointment today - think this will be just about getting me referred for 12 week scan and midwives, have a good weekend preggos!


----------



## salimar

Hey ladies, wouldlik to join the October club. Right now my EDD is Oct 24. My first dr. Appt isn't until March 30. Hoping that this bean sticks. :)


----------



## urchin

Welcome salimar - good to see another October person xx


----------



## StillFertile

Welcome Salimar :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome Salimar! Congrats!!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi! I am 35 and this is my fourth and final baby. I'm due October 25th. My Dr keeps telling me about all these new tests that I'll need, it seems strange as I didn't need the with my last and she is just 11 months old! I haven't read back but I'll try to keep up.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Welcome Jaymes, congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks Traskey. I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome Jaymes!

So this is a pretty slow thread.. which I kind of like since I'm on another Pumpkin thread and it moves so quickly I can't keep up and feel sort of invisible there. I like are small group and I hope we can keep it going. How's everyone feeling? I've been super emotional and I got in an argument with DH this morning.. I'm all fired up and need to calm down. I've already cried twice today! so annoying. 

anyways.. I want to get a head count of who is all in and still here on this thread and possibly write down all of our due dates on one main page! All of us Over 35'ers October ladies can stick together!

Hope your all well!


----------



## Jaymes

I have been very emotional lately too. I am contributing that to my loss... I was pregnant 2 years ago with the same due date as this time. I lost that baby on the 15th of March, so I am just praying to make it past then at this time. The last month has been rough to say the least my obgyn has seen me 4 times already...


----------



## urchin

Morning Lucky! My due date is 9th October - I'm not sure if I'm overly emotional, but I am quite worried about things going wrong.

I just need to get through the next couple of weeks and have a good 12 week scan then I think I'll settle down a little (even though I doubt I'll fully relax!) Not that I have a scan date yet - but if I don't get one on week 12, I shall go for a private one as I just wont be able to take the stress of waiting!


----------



## Leikela

Lucky7s said:


> Welcome Jaymes!
> 
> So this is a pretty slow thread.. which I kind of like since I'm on another Pumpkin thread and it moves so quickly I can't keep up and feel sort of invisible there. I like are small group and I hope we can keep it going. How's everyone feeling? I've been super emotional and I got in an argument with DH this morning.. I'm all fired up and need to calm down. I've already cried twice today! so annoying.
> 
> anyways.. I want to get a head count of who is all in and still here on this thread and possibly write down all of our due dates on one main page! All of us Over 35'ers October ladies can stick together!
> 
> Hope your all well!

I am still here and reading! :) My due date is October 23rd. I too was very cautious but am starting to relax. I am so sick and people say that's a good sign, so I am hoping this one sticks! :)


----------



## StillFertile

I've been such a slug these past two weeks. I can barely get anything done and my house is a mess. My energy started to return a bit 2 days ago, and the boobs have relaxed a bit, but now I have a headache that just. won't. stop. and it's driving me mad. I eat constantly and can't stop thinking about food lol. 

I'm still grateful for every symptom, esp the still occasional queasiness, and I'm feeling very confident that this time we're going all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

Still Fertile,

I feel your pain! My house is a mess too! I have had no motivation at all to do anything. When I get home from work, I literally get into bed to nap for an hour or so. The smell of cooking food makes me so sick that I cannot eat. Last night Hubby made steak on the stove and I had to go upstairs and open the windows.

At least you have an appetite! I usually start the day off fine, but then by late afternoon the nausea kicks in and I feel horrible. Some nights I cannot eat a full dinner or dinner at all. Ah the joys of this thing called pregnancy! LOL


----------



## Babinogi

Hi Everyone,
I've been off-line for awhile due to the intense nausea and tiredness. For some reason looking at a computer screen makes me a bit nauseous.

I've managed to put off my first scan until 13 weeks preg - so I have it on 30th March.

I don't need a scan to tell me that I am very pregnant. yes, I too am sick of midwives saying how the sickness is a good sign, but at the same time, I am happy to be in the middle of my 10th week and still feeling very preggo.

How is everyone's digestive system? I used to be such a healthy eater but since being pregnant and nauseous, I haven't been able to tolerate fish AT ALL, nor many veggies. Avocado and cheese sandwiches seem to work for me a bit.

Curious as to which foods women are able to able to tolerate and which make you totally gag. I'd love to hear people's lists!


----------



## Leikela

Babinogi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been off-line for awhile due to the intense nausea and tiredness. For some reason looking at a computer screen makes me a bit nauseous.
> 
> I've managed to put off my first scan until 13 weeks preg - so I have it on 30th March.
> 
> I don't need a scan to tell me that I am very pregnant. yes, I too am sick of midwives saying how the sickness is a good sign, but at the same time, I am happy to be in the middle of my 10th week and still feeling very preggo.
> 
> How is everyone's digestive system? I used to be such a healthy eater but since being pregnant and nauseous, I haven't been able to tolerate fish AT ALL, nor many veggies. Avocado and cheese sandwiches seem to work for me a bit.
> 
> Curious as to which foods women are able to able to tolerate and which make you totally gag. I'd love to hear people's lists!

I hear you on the food aversions!! My digestive system is touch and go. I have had two bouts of diarrhea and then if I smell cooking food I become so nauseous to the point where my stomach literally feels so ripped up I cannot eat at all.

I developed adversions to chunky potatoes, tomatoes, raw vegetables, salad and onions. I am loving cheese right now and pasta! I can still eat meat but simple. Anything too fancy is a no-no. I did enjoy Chipotle over the weekend though. Rice, black beans, chicken, cheese and guacamole. Yum!!

Very sweet things, which I used to love prior, has turned me off. Cookies, cakes, ice cream ,etc I am not interested in. I seem to be wanting carbs! I have been helping my nausea with Cheez-It's and Wheat Thins. Ginger Ale helps too! :)


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies, i'm still here but like some of you have had a tougher time these last two weeks with extreme tiredness and nausea. The nausea seems to be easing a little from all day to 3pm onwards. I'm usually asleep by 9 though :wacko:

Food wise, I too crave carbs and strong sharp flavours like real lemonade, Sprite 7up, salt and vinegar crisps, rice cakes. I haven't touched chocolate, the smell makes me :sick: or most sweet things. 

I am due Oct 18th, had a scan Tuesday and saw and heard both babies. Next one is at the usual 12 weeks.


----------



## urchin

So far today i've managed not to be sick traskey - though I feel very nauseous
Am also even tireder than usual - I wanted to go to bed at 6.30 but managed to hold out for an hour!

am all tucked up in my PJs now - jusy having a final BnB sweep then it's lights out


----------



## Traskey

Urchin, i'm resisting the urge to be sick but do have the constant nausea. Last night i wanted to go to bed at 6:30 but managed to hold on for a bit. Slightly more awake tonight, which is a first! Have been know to nod off at 5-7 though :rofl:


----------



## Jaymes

Apples have been doing it for me lately! I can't get enough! I eat 2 or 3 a day, and have to restrain myself not to have more!

I had a bit of a scare on Tuesday night. I had a big bleed. I have a history of hematomas during pregnancy, and lost one 2 years ago today due to it being dislodged by the bleed. So I was really freaking out! We went in for a scan, and baby is measuring spot on and hb was 154! PHHEW!!!! I'm not all clear as this is a pretty big one, but it is closer to the cervix and so it is a little better.


----------



## urchin

That must be so worrying Jaymes - what is their advice?

Me, I'm up again at ungodly o'clock, just waiting for the water to heat up so I can hopefully have a relaxing bath and go back to bed again


----------



## Jaymes

I'm on pelvic rest and I am supposed to be resting. That is so hard right now though!


----------



## urchin

What does pelvic rest entail?


----------



## Jaymes

NO sex (or orgasms.) No lifting over 15 lbs. No doing anything that puts pressure on the pelvis. Nothing to jolt that area at all. No long walks or long time on your feet, no exercise.
My DH has added to this list no yelling. My last bleed started when I yelled suddenly...


----------



## urchin

Oh Jaymes - that doesn't sound much fun :(


----------



## Jaymes

No, not fun at all, but since it's near the cevix and not above the baby, it is better. I'm trying to take it easy... but even right now I've got people trying to get me to do stuff for them.


----------



## Traskey

Jaymes, sorry about the scary bleed. Tell everyone to leave you alone for a bit. You need to be resting. They can do it themselves :hugs:


----------



## urchin

yes, they MUST do whatever it is themselves, or find someone else - you have something much too precious to risk xx


----------



## Jolann

hi all, I'm 39 but will but 40 come EDD (17th Oct). First time for me, always been into my career until I got swept off my feet by my DH. Married nearly 2 years, conceived naturally for which I feel very privileged/slightly guilty given I know what some people go through to get here. Never really been that bothered about children, I knew I'd have them if I met the right person, but wasn't too bothered if I didn't. 

I'm 9 weeks today, I've known since week 5 (had an early scan at week 6 and saw the heartbeat). Its been an absolutely emotional roller coaster - I veer between ridiculously happy and completely terrified on an hourly basis! The last two weeks have been pretty horrible, ms, fatigue and backache have all visited me. Hoping it'll get better soon!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Jolann! :wave:

We haven't told the other kids yet, we had told them the day before we lost Jesse, and it devastated them. So we don't want to tell them yet as its still so high risk, but it is so hard to tell them I can't help them with things right now.


----------



## urchin

Welcome Jolann - it's scary in these early days isn't it? I'm counting down the weeks til my 12 wk scan


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Jolann

I am 40 already so congratulations on your natural pregnancy. The ms and tiredness are tough and I already have a lot of pain between my legs :wacko: Hope they ease off for you soon. 

:hi: to everyone else, Happy Mother's Day to all that celebrate today!


----------



## babymama72

I am 8 weeks pregnant now and due October 31st


----------



## urchin

welcome babymama - and congratulations!


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Welcome babymama :D


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome Jolan and Babymama!
I've been a little MIA.. but had to go out of town last week for a music festival and all I wanted to do was come back home! I'm counting down the days I see my baby again or hear it's heartbeat. Monday March26th next appt! WOO HOO! Can't wait!

Hope you are well!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Leikela

Tomorrow I go for my first prenatal appointment at 9 weeks +2. Has anyone had this visit yet? What should I expect?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Leikela said:


> Tomorrow I go for my first prenatal appointment at 9 weeks +2. Has anyone had this visit yet? What should I expect?

Hi! I haven't been on here for while but thought I'd pop in and say "hi!" :flower:

As far as what to expect during your 9 week +2 day visit. They will have you pee in a cup and they will test your urine for protien and glucose. Then they will check your weight and your blood pressure. Then they'll ask you a ton of questions about family medical history et cetera. They may ask you about your diet, prenatals, excersize. Then they may check for the baby's heartbeat. They just have you lay back and roll the top of your pant down then they spread this gel on your lower tummy and use a doppler. In fact today I had a 9 week 5 day check up. I was super lucky and got to hear baby's heartbeat! It all depends on your body though if you will be able to hear it yet so don't stress out if you don't hear it this time! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## Lucky7s

Hi Leikela!

Mine was a little different at 8 weeks +2.. They did a vaginal ultrasound with the wand to see baby and little heartbeat. I was told later to go get bloods done with urine sample.. I could have gone that day I don't know why I didn't. This next 12 week appt is going to be just listening to the heartbeat I believe.. but then I have a different u/s to measure baby. Different office.. even. I think everyone's different. 

good luck! Hope you get a picture!

V


----------



## Leikela

Thanks for the feedback Grey Eyes and Lucky 7's! Your responses were very helpful! It has eased my anxiety for tomorrow. They didn't tell me what I was going to have done, just that it would take about an hour. I had a vaginal ultrasound at 7+1 and we saw the heartbeat. That would sooooo cool if we could hear the heartbeat tomorrow! :)


----------



## urchin

lucky - I have my 12 wk scan on monday too!


----------



## Jaymes

I have a scan today too, mostly to check out the SCH. Bonus is I get to see baby every week, scary having the threatened miscarriage hanging in the background 24/7... I can't wait till they're all gone!


----------



## Lucky7s

Wow, Urchin & Jaymes, Monday's going to be a busy day! Can't wait!


----------



## Jolann

hi all, thanks for the welcome! I had my second scan on Tuesday - all is fine, strong heartbeat and a little bean spinning and jumping around so much you could barely make out its shape!

very pleased, decided to tell most of my close family and friends now - I know its a bit early but since we had an early scan (I'm lucky enough to be an ex pat and have very very comprehensive insurance so getting scans every 4 weeks!) I feel ok to do so. Suddenly feels very real!


----------



## Jaymes

:) Well the SCH is still there, but is a lot smaller! I'm getting a blood test in 2 weeks that is supposed to be more accurate than the 12 week scan for finding out about downs and whatnot, but the BEST part is I don't have to go in at all next week unless I have another episode of bleeding! YAYAYAY! I'm still on pelvic rest, and I swear my DH is driving me nuts acting like a crazed teen boy around me. Uggg! Give me patience (or better yet, Him!)


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay Jolan isn't it a relief! Jaymes whats SCH? Sorry your on bed rest but funny your oh is like a teen lol! 
Lekiela how'd your appointment go?


----------



## urchin

Jaymes said:


> :) Well the SCH is still there, but is a lot smaller! I'm getting a blood test in 2 weeks that is supposed to be more accurate than the 12 week scan for finding out about downs and whatnot, but the BEST part is I don't have to go in at all next week unless I have another episode of bleeding! YAYAYAY! I'm still on pelvic rest, and I swear my DH is driving me nuts acting like a crazed teen boy around me. Uggg! Give me patience (or better yet, Him!)

Oh no! I now have visions of him fumbling with your bra strap and trying to casually cop a feel of your bum when you turn round! :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

Lucky7s said:


> Yay Jolan isn't it a relief! Jaymes whats SCH? Sorry your on bed rest but funny your oh is like a teen lol!
> Lekiela how'd your appointment go?

SCH = Sub Chorionic Hematoma, it is basically a bruise in the uterus (mine has bled). I'm not on bed rest, I'm on pelvic rest thank goodness. I had bed rest with my son and it was a nightmare! Pelvic rest basically means no sex, and or the big O, no lifting more than 15-20 lbs, no exercise, and basically just taking it easy and not standing or walking for too long. I also have been told not to do anything that feels uncomfortable. 



urchin said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> :) Well the SCH is still there, but is a lot smaller! I'm getting a blood test in 2 weeks that is supposed to be more accurate than the 12 week scan for finding out about downs and whatnot, but the BEST part is I don't have to go in at all next week unless I have another episode of bleeding! YAYAYAY! I'm still on pelvic rest, and I swear my DH is driving me nuts acting like a crazed teen boy around me. Uggg! Give me patience (or better yet, Him!)
> 
> Oh no! I now have visions of him fumbling with your bra strap and trying to casually cop a feel of your bum when you turn round! :haha:Click to expand...


My goodness you almost have it completely right! It wouldn't surprise me if he tried to tell me he could die from lack of sex... LOL. Silly man!


----------



## urchin

Oh gosh Jaymes - that's like a licence to print money!
sorry darling, I don't feel comfortable washing up
Oh, the toilet needs cleaning and really I'm not comfortable doing it
There's a whole lot of uncomfortable mess in the garden honey..... :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

So pleased you've had no more bleeds Jaymes :hugs: Poor DH, sounds like he's getting frustrated. Bet he'll live though, distract him with Urchin's idea of cleaning the toilet :rofl:


----------



## Leikela

Lucky7s said:


> Yay Jolan isn't it a relief! Jaymes whats SCH? Sorry your on bed rest but funny your oh is like a teen lol!
> Lekiela how'd your appointment go?

Thanks for asking Lucky7's! My appointment went fairly well. I didn't gain any weight, which I was thankful for. They did however find one 3cm fibroid in my uterus and they might have possibly identified one more but are not sure. They said the fibroid may cause pain later on when I am bigger but they are going to keep an eye on it.

They tried to hear the heartbeat using the doppler but were unsuccessful. :( I was bummed about that. The Dr. said it was completely normal at this early stage to not be able to hear it yet but still...

They also took 11 vials of blood and did a pre-screening for Downs and other genetic defects. I go for another ultrasound in 2 weeks which is another pre-screening where they view the baby for an hour looking for defects. Should be interesting!


----------



## Jaymes

Leikela said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jolan isn't it a relief! Jaymes whats SCH? Sorry your on bed rest but funny your oh is like a teen lol!
> Lekiela how'd your appointment go?
> 
> Thanks for asking Lucky7's! My appointment went fairly well. I didn't gain any weight, which I was thankful for. They did however find one 3cm fibroid in my uterus and they might have possibly identified one more but are not sure. They said the fibroid may cause pain later on when I am bigger but they are going to keep an eye on it.
> 
> They tried to hear the heartbeat using the doppler but were unsuccessful. :( I was bummed about that. The Dr. said it was completely normal at this early stage to not be able to hear it yet but still...
> 
> They also took 11 vials of blood and did a pre-screening for Downs and other genetic defects. I go for another ultrasound in 2 weeks which is another pre-screening where they view the baby for an hour looking for defects. Should be interesting!Click to expand...


I get all those tests at my next appt. 11 vials!?! Wow. My Dr wants me to be checked for a fibroid, but honestly I think my uterus is just high, about 2 inches below my belly button. :shrug: No wonder I feel like I've been showing for awhile.


----------



## Lucky7s

Sounds like a great appointment Leikela! Interesting about the fibroid hope it's not painful... 
I know they took so much blood out I had a little bruise on my arm a few days later! I couldn't believe it! Im doing the Aneuploidy screen on Monday which I believe is to check baby markers...and also listen to heart beat..and get results from all that blood they took. Jeez lol

Hope everyone is well..I've been sick all weekend trying to rest..have a slight cold with cough really annoying. My nieces were all sick and I got it from them :( I guess I have to be more careful hanging out with them now.


----------



## urchin

Morning all!

I'm not too bad lucky ta! MS is back with knobs on - but I can live with it lol
Scan day tomorrow and am blummin nervous :wacko:


----------



## Leikela

Jaymes said:


> I get all those tests at my next appt. 11 vials!?! Wow. My Dr wants me to be checked for a fibroid, but honestly I think my uterus is just high, about 2 inches below my belly button. :shrug: No wonder I feel like I've been showing for awhile.

Yes, 11 vials and they pricked my finger and squeezed out blood to make 5 blood spots on a card. Not the most comfortable experience but hubby was there to distract me. LOL And yeah, your uterus may just be high. Even with my fibroid, I am not showing or poking out yet.



Lucky7s said:


> Sounds like a great appointment Leikela! Interesting about the fibroid hope it's not painful...
> I know they took so much blood out I had a little bruise on my arm a few days later! I couldn't believe it! Im doing the Aneuploidy screen on Monday which I believe is to check baby markers...and also listen to heart beat..and get results from all that blood they took. Jeez lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well..I've been sick all weekend trying to rest..have a slight cold with cough really annoying. My nieces were all sick and I got it from them :( I guess I have to be more careful hanging out with them now.

Lucky7's, so far the fibroid isn't painful. I am hoping later on it doesn't cause any problems but you never know. And yes, I have a bruise on my arm too from all that blood work! LOL I have to get stuck again on Tuesday for my endocrinologist since I have hypothyroidism. I will be using my other arm! :) And kids are quite the germ carriers! Being pregnant actually decreases our immune response so we are prone to getting ill easier. I try and wash my hands as frequently as possible. I just got over a cold and it isn't fun. Feel better soon! :)



urchin said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm not too bad lucky ta! MS is back with knobs on - but I can live with it lol
> Scan day tomorrow and am blummin nervous :wacko:

Oh, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!! And I hope you feel better! I have MS with no vomiting but the nausea is killer. I hoping by week 10, once the placenta takes over, that it lessens!


----------



## Jaymes

Fxed for your scan Urchin! So many people here on bnb to be with you in spirit! :hug:


----------



## urchin

Thanks leikela and jaymes - scan is the back end of the afternoon, so should be able to report back in the evening

One sleep - squeeeeeee!


----------



## Lucky7s

Yay Urchin tomorrow's the day! I can't wait...my appointments are bright and early at 9am so by lunch I'll let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## Jaymes

Ooooh! Super exciting! Good Luck!


----------



## urchin

Oooo lucky - I wish we were in for 9 ... you should see the list of mundane chores I have written for myself to keep me occupied (mind you #1 is Piddle around on the internet lol


----------



## Traskey

Urchin, how was the scan today?

US ladies, I am almost jealous of all your testing. We get hardly any at all!


----------



## urchin

It all went brilliantly Traskey :D

Eenie was measuring 12+2 with a good strong heartbeat. Most of the time s/he was just chillin out but then woke up and had a little wiggle of arms and legs before going back to sleep.

We said no to the NS test, but the scanny lady said they still look to see if everything looks ok - and Eenie has nothing showing wrong with him :D

We are both so very happy :D


----------



## Leikela

Wow Urchin! Little bean looks so cute!! I am so glad that everything went very well for you!! Congrats to you and Hubby!! :)


----------



## Jaymes

So happy for you Urchin!


----------



## Traskey

Aww Eenie looks absolutely gorgeous. So pleased all was well x


----------



## Lucky7s

Urchin adorable!!! You're so lucky... mine was not staying still! It was moving, and jumping.. they said probably the hiccups.. so the pictures were horrible!


https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/BP9.jpg

heartbeat was fast and healthy and strong.. everything looks great!

posted this on youtube for my friends!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfgRYVDSGA


----------



## urchin

Hey Lucky :D
Eenie did do a bit of a dance for us, but then he settled back down for a good rest.

I do like your video though - very cute!


----------



## Babinogi

Great news Urchin and Lucky7s - nice to see those little bean images! I go for my first scan this friday. I'll be starting my 13th week. I'm a bit nervous as I had a missed miscarriage in August. I'm feeling very pregnant though and showing a nice little bump.


----------



## caro303

hello ladies

I'm a bit late joining this thread but you all seem like such a nice bunch... 
I'm 42 and pregnant with my first through first time IVF (own eggs donor sperm). Due 22 Oct. 

However I'm a bit worried after catching up with your posts, as almost all my symptoms have gone :cry: I had a scan at 7 weeks and had strong heartbeat and good size and plenty symptoms - lightheadedness, exhausted, very hungry, bigger sore boobs, peeing in the night, and even a bit of nausea if I didn't eat every few hours. But symptoms started fading around 8 weeks, and just today I'm not sure I feel much any more except hungry regularly. I'm still on 2 x 400mg progesterone everyday and so was a bit worried as didn't know if the symptoms were from pregnancy or that, but now I don't know what to think. :nope: I know MS threads say it should be ok if no bleeding or cramping (got neither) but worried that doesn't count in my case as could be MMS or just progesterone that is keeping me from expelling. 

I'm not at home (on holiday for 2 weeks go home this weekend) so have been waiting it out but not even sore boobs any more today is really freakeing me out and i think maybe i should just head to the A&E of my local hospital?


----------



## Jaymes

My boobs are not sore anymore either, and my MS is deffinantly easing up! I just had a scan in Thurs, (due to threatened MC) and everything is going very well in there! I hope this helps you a bit. As the placenta starts working a bit, your symptoms ease up. :hugs: It can be hard, but try to keep some PMA! :dust:


----------



## urchin

Babinogi said:


> Great news Urchin and Lucky7s - nice to see those little bean images! I go for my first scan this friday. I'll be starting my 13th week. I'm a bit nervous as I had a missed miscarriage in August. I'm feeling very pregnant though and showing a nice little bump.

Thank you Babinogi = it certainly is reassuring. I was feeling the same - had a mmc last time I was pregnant and was worried that it could have happened again :hugs:

Welcome Caro - 
Losing your symptoms doesn't really mean an awful lot - as the placenta starts to take over, a lot of women find that the symptoms start disappearing (even my MS has reduced greatly - still have days when I am sick a lot, but now can go 2-3 days feeling absolutely fine!)
And not losing them doesn't mean anything either! with a MMC, because everything remains, your body still thinks you are pregnant and behaves accordingly (at least it did with mine)

I also worried that the progesterone I was on would mean that I wouldn't expel if I MC - and I think there is some truth to that.
However, as I said above, losing your symptoms (or not!) doesn't actually indicate anything :shrug:

As far as A&E goes - that's a tricky one. Getting a scan won't alter anything, so it's down to whether you will find it easier to cope with bad news, than with not knowing? (not that it won't be good news, but nobody has difficulty dealing with good news!) 
Good luck chikkie, fingers crossed that it all works out ok
Let us know what you find out when you find it out :hugs:


----------



## caro303

thank you ladies. 

Well I've had an interesting day as I ended up crying to my mum on the phone last night and so I decided to go to A&E locally (as I'm not in London) to see if i could get some reassurance. Of course they couldn't say much.. they did an HCG urine test, which was positive.. so that's something i guess Smile anyway i took it as a good sign. But the process to get a scan would have been a lot of running around and taken much of today and tomorrow and then I'm back in London at the weekend, so I ended up going to see a friend (who's no2 is 10 months now) and she reassured me loads saying that lots of her friends lost their symptoms at 9-10 weeks, so it was perfectly normal. So I'm feeling a lot less anxious and will try and stay that way until first midwife appointment next week. My 12 week scan is the week after.. I cannot WAIT! Bring it on!


----------



## Jaymes

Caro, I was a bit nervous last night as well, so I got out my Doppler and searched for a few not expecting to find anything as it is still a bit early... I found it! 144! Yay! Try not to worry, and if you can afford one get a fetal Doppler, it can be very calming to be able to hear babes HB.


----------



## caro303

thanks Jaymes, and how inspiring to hear heartbeat at 10 weeks! Wow!
I had a quick look online - what kind of doppler did you get?


----------



## urchin

good to hear you've found some reassurance Caro :hugs:
Hope scan day comes round quickly for you xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome Caro!

I had barely any symptoms..I can understand the fear it's very normal. Glad to hear you got better news!

I did a pre-natal yoga class yesterday and it was nice to meet other mothers and hear there stories. Feels good to have a sense of community. Really great class I'm a little sore but I need it! 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Jaymes

caro303 said:


> thanks Jaymes, and how inspiring to hear heartbeat at 10 weeks! Wow!
> I had a quick look online - what kind of doppler did you get?

I got the Sonoline B 2 MHz. I had problems with it at first, I didn't shove the probe into the unit enough and had no sound from it. Once that was figured out though, I love it!



Lucky7s said:


> Welcome Caro!
> 
> I had barely any symptoms..I can understand the fear it's very normal. Glad to hear you got better news!
> 
> I did a pre-natal yoga class yesterday and it was nice to meet other mothers and hear there stories. Feels good to have a sense of community. Really great class I'm a little sore but I need it!
> 
> hope everyone is well!

I've always wanted to try a prenatal yoga class... Alas, I live in Podunk USA, and there are none to be found within a 30 minute radius. I'm also still on pelvic rest (BOOOO) and haven't been cleared to go back to my regular workouts. :(


----------



## Lucky7s

Jaymes - Bummer about the class.. and pelvic rest. When you're able to.. I actually found some cool stuff on youtube.. did my own prenatal yoga at home! It's pretty awesome.. don't need to go anywhere!


----------



## Jaymes

Awesome idea, maybe I'll even try looking on Netflix... I'm hoping she'll take me off rest at my next appt on Thursday. If I have no more bleeds, that may be the case!


----------



## babymama72

Due Halloween! :thumbup: Hoping for a lil girl..:kiss:


----------



## Babinogi

I saw some prenatal yoga vids on youtube. Does anyone have a favorite DVD?

My husband and I are over the moon and relieved. We went for our dating scan yesterday and all is well. Our bean has a strong heart beat - all limbs there and all!

At first our bean was reclining with their feet crossed at the ankles. Then little bean turned around on side.

Here is the photo of our darling bean. Does anyone want to take a guess at gender? It's not obvious at the moment, but thought it would be fun. See attached (not sure how to embed)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bean 30.03.120002_2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caro303

Babinogi - how exciting! I'm glad the scan went well, I reckon it's a boy he he


----------



## urchin

I am absolutely useless at guessing baby genders .... at least until after they are born - I'm not too bad at it then :haha:


----------



## Leikela

Yeah, I have no clue when looking at an ultrasound. This is my first baby so I have no experience whatsoever. Sorry!


----------



## Lucky7s

Ditto! But I went on all the Chinese calendar gender guesses and it looks like I'm having a boy! Lol


----------



## urchin

Today Eenie is a peach!


----------



## Traskey

Yay for being a peach :dance: 

One more week until our scan! Can't wait. My symptoms are disappearing too, well the ms is. I'm still really tired a lot of the time but I have more good ms days than bad now. 

I have a doppler too

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SONOLINE-F...KR9A/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1333393612&sr=8-4

Had the same problem, couldn't hear them and then pushed the probe cord in and voila. One baby on the left and one on the right :D


----------



## urchin

That sounds lovely Traskey :D
I am deliberately not getting a doppler as I think it would be more likely to worry than reassure me!


----------



## Lucky7s

I've been debating the doppler.. I don't know if it will make me more insane or what! My friend said she'd lend me hers. I dunno


----------



## Jaymes

I love mine! I wake up and listen to baby for about 5 minutes, and I usually try again in the evening. Just more reassurance. I've also found that it is easier to find the HB when I have a full bladder. :thumbup:


----------



## Babinogi

When is it possible to hear the baby's heart beat with a stethoscope I wonder? There are other safe methods of hearing the Heart Beat - the Pinard Horn and the Fetoscope that your husband can use (you won't be able to use them yourself unless you can stretch your ear to your belly ;-0
I prefer avoid the use of a doppler. I don't want to upset anyone who may be using them, but I would be cautious using them every day. Here is an article that may be helpful so that you can use them wisely.
https://www.ehow.co.uk/about_5347776_dangers-fetal-doppler.html


----------



## caro303

Well doppler ladies, just checking in after my booking appointment yesterday. It was PANTS!! The midwife barely looked at me for more than a minute and spent the rest of the hour and a half (yes you read that right) looking at her computer screen. I had to strain to see the questions over her shoulder as she was too lazy to read half of then out. She'd never booked in IVF before and ended up not putting in a EDD as she couldn't get her head around me not having a date of last period! She kept wanting to put donor eggs and I had to keep correcting her. The donor is north American and that took 10 minutes to figure out how to put that in. She was not a first time or young lady, she wad just rubbish!!
It was not a conversation, it did not address any of my concerns, hopes etc. She didn't talk about scans or what to expect or anything. 
At the end she asked if I had any questions and a said yes, I was concerned about loosing symptoms from week 8, she said normally you loose symptoms around week 12, I said yes that's why I was concerned, she said yes well you will find out next week at the scan if something is wrong with your baby!! And that was that. 
I was outraged at first but now I've decided I am not letting her get to me, I'm going to stay positive and hope I have a good scan next Wednesday. It was just a waste of time that's all. A missed opportunity.


----------



## Traskey

Oh no Caro, that doesn't sound very helpful at all :( I'm sorry that she wasn't very informative or reassure you about the pregnancy. Hopefully you won't have to see her too much and will just see someone in the hospital. 

My midwife calculated back 14 days from the day of egg collection as the last period date but wrote that it was IVF and we knew the conception date. They were happy to go with the clinic date.


----------



## Babinogi

Hi Caro, 
That does sound like a rubbish booking appointment. I felt that the booking appointment was just to get you into their system. Once you go for your dating scan, things pick up a notch. But perhaps you can just call to speak to another midwife if you have concerns. Good luck with it all! I'm sure you will be fine. In the first trimester, I found it more helpful to read some good pregnancy books than to talk with a midwife as there is not much they can do for us early on.
*
Question to any moms out there. This is my first baby - was wondering if anyone thinks that joining the local NCT group was worth it. They charge 40 pounds for 12 months and 48 pounds for 18 months. Any advice on that anyone? *


----------



## Lucky7s

I like being a lemon.. but my stomach is total bloat and huge.. and getting harder by the day. I look 6 months in certain clothes and this is my first baby!!!
At least I can relax my belly and let it all out! ha ha


----------



## Traskey

Babinogi, i've joined the NCT as we are not entitled to antenatal classes at our hospital as it's out of area. We are doing their classes instead and paying for them. I've heard good things about the NCT sales but don't know any more than that. 

We had our 12w+5 scan today and both twins are doing well. They are measuring 66 and 64mm and are right on schedule for their age :happydance:

We've booked a scan for the gender at 17 weeks as our hospital won't tell you.


----------



## caro303

Just checking in to say scan this week went well too and had nice lady.. Hooooray!! Congrats Traskey on yours too. It's such a relief eh. Hope all you fine ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Lucky7s

Good to hear Caro!! Yay.. doing fine.. just getting ready to head out of town for the weekend.. I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow! woo woo


----------



## urchin

Thought I'd best pop in and let you know how I'm doing - which is not very well 
I seem to have/have had a combination of things that have been conspiring to make me utterly miserable.

Easter Sunday I was worried about my temps (102F) so I went to the walk-in clinic, who sent me to the hospital. I thought I had a chest infection, they thought it wasn't that and found I had a bladder infection. So they gave me anti-biotics and sent me home
All last week I was grim - antis finally started to tackle my temps, but my chest is horrid - I've coughed so much that I've pulled every muscle I have, and it's all so very sore.
The coughing has also been making me very sick - to the point of dehydration and so on Monday I ended up back in hospital with keytones in my urine.

The lovely Dr I saw gave me some anti-sickness tabs and some Ranitidine to stop the heartburn, to try and help me keep some water down.

But I have been so worried about Eenie - I know high temps are very bad for small babies and I've been stressing so much about what might be going on in there. 
When I told the lovely Dr at the hospital, she brought us downstairs with her after we'd finished and even though she had finished her shift, took us to one of the ultrasound rooms for a sneaky scan ... where we heard Eenie's heartbeat good and strong. Can't tell you how relieved we both are 

So, I'm resting up at home, trying to shake off the last of the chest infection - temps are still going up to 100F but no higher, so I'm not worried about that.... and it appears that my asthma is back, which I last had 18 years ago!

So that's me and my tale of woe (when the GP asked me what was wrong on Monday I replied 'I'm a small heap of misery ) I'm absolutely shattered and sleeping up to 20 hours a day - but I think the new meds are kicking in and I'm starting to be able to keep things down


----------



## Lucky7s

wow so sorry to hear Urchin.. I'm glad you got to sneak in a scan of Eenies heartbeat. Just rest rest rest and take care.. this too shall pass and you'll be feeling better in no time!


----------



## Traskey

Wow Urchin you have been through the wars. I hope that the anti bs are doing their thing now and you start to feel a bit better soon. Doesn't sound good at all but nice that you had a little peek at Eenie and all is well. 

Get lots of rest and fluids :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Urchin! :hug: that sounds horrible.


----------



## Leikela

Urchin,

Hope you are feeling better soon! I am glad the baby is still doing well! :flower:


----------



## urchin

Cheers chikkies - I think I've finally turned the corner... I'm now 'normal poorly' as opposed to 'scary ill'

It is a lot of years since I was as ill as this, and I really don't like it - guess my immune system has taken a real bashing with this pregnancy


----------



## Traskey

I read it drops to help with your body accepting the baby but you'll get every germ under the sun :wacko:

Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## caro303

glad you are doing better too - so sorry to read what you went through. hope things are on the up now


----------



## Lucky7s

It's a BOY!!!! We didn't think we'd see so soon.. we have our ultrasound for next Thursday.. but the doc today asked us if we wanted to see.. and she found boy parts! She said 90-95% sure!! We're in shock still!!

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/BabyPerryBOY.jpg


----------



## caro303

Wow that's amazing!! Well done for making a little baby boy!! 
Incredible that you could find out before 20 weeks.. so now you know, what are you going to do?


----------



## Lucky7s

Thanks Caro!
Ya apparently they can see pretty early on.. I even have the 2nd tri u.s. booked next week which is not even 18 weeks. 

I don't know! I haven't purchased anything yet.. I guess I should start! I wanted to wait for the official u.s. next week. Start thinking about decorating our office/baby nursery!


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay Lucky 7s for expecting a boy! We have a private gender scan at 17 weeks and can't wait but i'm so pleased for you that you know already :dance:


----------



## Leikela

Lucky7's,

Congrats on having a boy! That is wonderful news!! :)


----------



## Jaymes

Awesome! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## welshdragon01

We are due on 28th of October.


----------



## anolehm

i belong to octobeerfeast also... in my duedates calendar my due is october 3..... im excited with my second baby,,, cause i still don't know the gender of my baby....


----------

